# Tough weekend!



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Why can I never get youtube stuff to appear as a clickable movie box? Always just the line, hmm!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I think you guys did well! 




 



You have to only use part of what Youtube gives you as a link.


[YOUTUBE]tWdMz1mBHMg[/YUUTUBE] My youtube tag is misspelled so you can see what you need to use. Hope that helps.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Wendi said:


> I think you guys did well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you so much!!! (for the tip and the did well comment!)


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sorry you had a tough weekend. You are not alone!!

I had a hard weekend (went to an outdoor agility field where Sydney just ran around like a crazy dog not listening) and a tough class today (more being crazy and some being afraid of the teeter) that I felt like we would never trial... and I wanted to quit and literally thought about it the entire drive home.

Someone else told me to get another dog so I would have two to work with. But I'm not going to do that. 

I'm going to practice (A LOT) - take some extra classes and focus. 

*AGILITY IS SO HARD!! *

I'm not going to the Eastern Regionals this weekend - but I am going to the Western ones later this month (to watch/learn). Hopefully we'll cross paths at some point!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Sorry you had a tough weekend. You are not alone!!
> 
> I had a hard weekend (went to an outdoor agility field where Sydney just ran around like a crazy dog not listening) and a tough class today (more being crazy and some being afraid of the teeter) that I felt like we would never trial... and I wanted to quit and literally thought about it the entire drive home.
> 
> ...


Oh, that would be great to cross path's at some point!! Where I train is hosting two AAC trials later this summer, of course everything CKC is far away'ish. 

We will see how regionals go, I am definitely feeling a little more positive the further I get from the weekend. I think until Fin figures out resting at trials I may not do 8 runs/weekend again, see if that can help us at all!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

This comment is from someone who has never seen or done agility.

Your dog was flying thru the air, thank you so much for posting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The Q rate in agility is low. The entertainment value and bonding with your dog are priceless 

I have gone many trials with no Q's; it happens. The judges come up with new things that I have not trained for, or the dog decides weaves are optional or a thousand other things. You have bad days, the dog has bad days, some courses are just not the type you as a team will do well on.

If you are not having fun, you should probably quit. If you are having fun, continue 

ETA: For what it is worth .. you have the runs taped. slow the video down the obstacle before the dropped bars and step through frame by frame if you need to and see if you notice what may have caused the bar to drop - it usually has something to do with

1) You coming into the dogs space for crosses 
2) Veering away and/or not supporting the jump as your dog is over the bar
3) Saying anything, especially a name, as the dog is over the bar (I had no sound on so have no idea if this is what happened)

or the dog simply is not a good jumper - but I really don't think that is the case here


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, Finlay's runs look great! And I really mean that - the run is so much more than the Q.

Zero Q weekends happen, _especially_ if you are continually challenging yourself and your dog's training with new places, new routines, higher levels, and different organizations. I've been to countless trials where my dogs came home Q-less. Or there's the story of how it took my border collie years to get one Q in USDAA Starters Jumpers....meanwhile she had her agility championship in another organization.  However, that doesn't mean our runs were terrible or that we didn't have a great time!  

This is not a sport that you can completely master and expect to Q 100% of the time. Ever. Each course is a unique challenge to you by the judge - "how fast and how clean can you make it through this?" If it helps, you can start to look at the individual challenges on each course rather than just the Q. Which challenges did you conquer, and which ones tripped you up? As you mentioned in your original post, there were plenty of positives. Sure, maybe he knocked a bar, but he also got through a tricky sequence, didn't go off-course, nailed the weave entry/exit, and looked super handsome jumping through that tire. Then you can see that Finlay actually got through 95% of the challenges on a particular course even though he didn't Q. I think that's a big success!



Sunrise said:


> ...it usually has something to do with
> 
> 1) You coming into the dogs space for crosses
> 2) Veering away and/or not supporting the jump as your dog is over the bar
> 3) Saying anything, especially a name, as the dog is over the bar (I had no sound on so have no idea if this is what happened)


This x2. And if you find that these are the causes of some bar knocking, also note that you can train for these as well as adjust your handling. With some jump training we can practice deliberately moving into our dog's space (i.e., jumping into pressure), moving away from the jump/dropping support (especially on long straight lines), doing cartwheels while our dog is jumping, singing the alphabet, calling our dog's name, throwing a toy while our dog is jumping as a distraction, and so on. In time we can teach our dogs to manage these situations successfully. They are all great training opportunities.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Some really great advice here!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! Those were really fantastic runs! Front crosses are hard to get used to, but don't give up on them! With practice they become easier, I promise! I think you had a hard time with them because Finlay is so darn fast! I would start working on more lateral distance, because you are not going to beat him in a foot race! :bowl:

Don't get down about no Qs! Sometimes that just happens! Two dogs does not always help either, I have gone weekends with no Qs with either dog! Haha! You just need to enjoy the good parts. 

Good luck next weekend, looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Ask me how excited I was to read all the responses since I was last on!!!

Made me smile! 

The feedback/critique is welcome, ask me how much I value the video's over some of the pictures I have, it was great to watch, re-watch, re-watch, slow mo, everything to learn what *I* need to do better. Sometimes he's still going to have rails, but I have more than enough to fix and work on for myself first before I worry about him.

We had class last night and he was FABULOUS. He'll be jumping 22" this weekend since it's AAC (USDAA equiv. ish). We hiked the jumps up on him, worked on my crosses and I am packing today, leaving tonight! We have two warm up runs tomorrow (figure will be good to get him on the equipment) I may only do one depending on how he is. Then three runs Saturday, three Sunday (Standard, Jumpers & Gamblers one of each, each day!) There are 5 owner/handlers and 6 dogs from where I train going, so it should be a very fun weekend! We have two/three dogs that should qualify for Nationals if they run well, so they if anything will be fun to watch!!

Will update after the weekend! Hope everyone has great weekends!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Video is a great training tool! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sooo? How was AAC East this weekend?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Sooo? How was AAC East this weekend?


SO MUCH FUN!!!!!

I am seriously going to Regionals every year just to go for the fun, lol. We had a great group from where we train and it was awesome!

Friday (warm ups in am, separate trial in pm) was a disaster. The grounds were only being mowed when I showed up just before 10am, warm-ups were supposed to start at 10:30. It seemed SO disorganized, but I think I would be unfair in saying that as it was the organizers vendors (city, doing the grounds, tent people 1.5 hours late then) that really set them back. Warm-ups were great for us, I had two runs, and he was great. We got our three tents set up, everyone arrived from our crew and we got settled in. THEN there was a barn fire (fair grounds) so they shut the rings down, at this point I left, I didn't sign up for the trial and headed to my cottage! Two of the ladies with us and their dogs got to my cottage around 8:30pm, so warm-up day turned into a long day....!

Driving down Saturday morning, my vehicle died (thankfully 2 mins from show), called roadside, got a tow, got a rental between my 1st and 2nd runs, what a nightmare. My SUV is a year and a half old, this will be its 2nd engine (transmission was replaced once too!), can you say lemon....

My results!

Standard was good, two rails and less than a second off fastest time overall (all heights), he was pretty awesome! Started with 100 points, 5 points per rail, so left with 90 points.

Gamblers was just foolish, that was my 1st gamble with him ever, we didn't get the actual gamble part, got 1st half, but not 2nd. 30 points!

Jumpers was insane, 23 obstacles, front crosses everywhere we nailed everything until 4th last fence, I stopped moving so he refused, I didn't take him back enough he refused again, 3rd time he jumped from standstill and had rail, otherwise great run. Started with 75 points, walked out with 65!

Three third place finishes, but only out of a handful of dogs cause we're in sepcials :s rings are a mess with rain we had, Fin thankfully didn't seem to mind!

At this point we have 185 points total, need 350 to qualify for Nationals, if we have a comparable day Sunday, we would be in (but would not go either way, maybe next year)

Sunday!

Jumpers was fun, SO fun. I screwed up and didn't spin and make the right call coming out the tunnel (the next jump was behind-ish the tunnel) otherwise perfect course, that jump after the tunnel we got a refusal, then when he did go, he took a rail, my bad. In with 75 points, out with 65!

Gamblers....my run was insane, I made up my own course (day before I used my trainers) and this was my 2nd gamble run ever, I was having a blast. I was in the opposite group from the rest of my crew, so while I was gambling, they were in Standard. I should have gone for higher pointed obstacles first as I timed out in the 2nd weaves. Got 31 points

Standard....ate me ALIVE. Our greenness came through just in time for the end of the day. Tire first (we have been struggling with Fin going under, especially when it is 1st obstacle) and I fell apart from there, I dont even want to think about it, went in with 100 points, came out with 25.....three wrong courses (20 points each) and yah....it was bad (my bad!).

So 306 points total for the weekend! Final standing of 3rd in our division, our 4th trial ever and I so cannot complain. He didn't technically do any better then the weekend before in terms of bar knocking, but funny how different the way things can be scored make such a difference on my outlook on the weekend! I am thinking about double dropping him in the Fall, so he will jump at 16 inches when we do run AAC trials, just for the heck of it, lol.

The ceremony at the end was really great and it was such a great group of dogs and handlers, some unreal dogs running!

The rookies from our group agreed we did better then we expected (the other two newbies from our group did qualify for Nationals), but I think that is why we love our trainer so much as she gives us super hard courses at home so we go to trials and think things aren't so bad (!!!) So 4 of 6 of our dogs qualified, the other one that didn't very well could have, just had a tough weekend!

Back to CKC trials, will do one AAC trial August 24th held where we train!

Thanks for asking, I wrote a novel.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This sounds AWESOME! Excellent job. Huge kudos to you!

A woman who trains in my class, Sue, volunteered all weekend and said it was amazing. She learned a lot just by watching. I'm planning on going to the regionals West June 22/23 to watch.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like it was an absolute blast! Makes me want to try USDAA... Almost  AKC does not have any big regional events, just the National.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Justine - did you see this? What AWESOME photos of your guy!!

MacIsaac, Finlay - a set on Flickr


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Some fantastic photos!! Cool!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Justine - did you see this? What AWESOME photos of your guy!!
> 
> MacIsaac, Finlay - a set on Flickr


Just saw your comment on the other thread I posted in "pictures", then came here! I looked through the album again and yah....I'm never going to be sure I picked the best five, haha! I love the one him coming out the tunnel, but I figured getting a pic like that was "easier" than some of the other ones!!!

She got great pics, they are awesome to have!!!

We trial Friday & Saturday this weekend (CKC), just two classes each day, I am trialing alone (without trainer or any in our group) AND bringing my 8 month old baby with me, wish me luck! Worst case I don't get to run, but I figure I have to try to be the nut who dog trials with their kid. I am thinking I might try to have her on my back (in her carrier) for course walk, and then when I run if she's not napping I will pull her up to the ring in her stroller, give her some cheerio's and zip in and out. She could be my good luck charm getting these dang Intermediate legs  If she's fussing I just won't run, we'll see.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

How was it?

PS - where do you find out about the CKC trials? I can never find them listed online - the CKC site says none for the rest of the year??


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> How was it?
> 
> PS - where do you find out about the CKC trials? I can never find them listed online - the CKC site says none for the rest of the year??


I really appreciate you asking!!!

CKC site (as far as I can see!) does show the rest of the ckc trials for the rest of the year, BUT canuckdogs.ca (I think .ca, google canuck dogs if not) then click "ontario" across the top, then down left side there is an "events" drop down, click agility, and bam....there they are!

This weekend....we got lucky!!!! Friday ran backwards of what the premium said, so aside from being SUPER annoyed about that and there all day with my 8 month old baby (who was a fabulous course walking partner on my back, ha!). We had two JWW classes Friday. Got one Q/1st place (of 5) and the 2nd run had three early rails (2nd, 3rd and 5th jumps) so I knew we were done, but he weaved wonderfully and didn't dip under tire! The Q run it was tire to weaves to start, weave entry angle was our weakest, and he rocked it, rest of the course was easy with one rear cross and he was fast!

Saturday ran in the correct order and we were done by 10:30am for the day! That was what I hoped for Friday, but we were there until 5pm or so. We had two standard runs Sat am. I definitely think he missed his dog walk contacts both times, I didn't ask for him to slow up or "touch" though either, got both Q's, and 1st and 2nd placements. Judge was being very nice, I definitely tripped over him at one point too, chute to table, haha....I seriously just get frazzled going so fast, trip up over my legs and get in his way!

So two Q's intermediate standard under one judge, one Q in intermediate jww under another judge. The JWW judge is the first day judge at my next trial, so not to get ahead of myself, but if he were to get the first of two jww runs that day I wouldn't run him in the 2nd as it would be pointless :s 

Our next trial is Hamilton (or near there?), indoors and nice apparently! Later in July! Then in August we have Ashton (outside Ottawa), then Georgetown! Maybe Barrie after Hamilton depending on where we're at. So a little break in trialing, there's one in 2 weeks 3.5 hours away, but we're going to skip it. 

Very happy with our results, will take the stroke of luck and proud I could trial with my little one, and dog, and coachless!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Great stuff! I'm so versed in AAC that I may be lost in CKC. Maybe I'll have to check it out a little.

The trial in July is likely at McCanns - in which case that facility is awesome. They have turf inside that is apparently the best.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Great stuff! I'm so versed in AAC that I may be lost in CKC. Maybe I'll have to check it out a little.
> 
> The trial in July is likely at McCanns - in which case that facility is awesome. They have turf inside that is apparently the best.


And I will be lost in AAC....we can swap stories and rules, lol! Really aside from doing AAC regionals and Fin running the one AAC trial in the Fall w/ trainer a week before baby due date (he has Q's, don't remember in what!) I have no idea how AAC works except for that I hate the jump heights and I hate snooker, ha!

Yes about McCann's! Everyone keeps talking about how awesome it is, so I am looking forward to it, got my entries in already!


----------

